

Being a 19 Year Old VC. No I have not gone to the dark side. - tchae
http://www.timchae.com/2010/10/my-first-week-as-a-vc/

======
sabj
Interesting; what (or who) will you be looking for?

Separate from that particular post, nice to read the rest of your back blog
posts and see your thinking there. Always good to see people excited and
involved in the Boston tech / startup scene - my dream is still to help
realize the Second Coming at home..., re the decline of RTE 128 area tech etc.

Keep it up and keep writing and sharing your thoughts as you go along.

~~~
tchae
hey sabj, are you talking about what I will be looking for as a VC in a
potential portfolio company?

